# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Zoologia (Animales) >  Palomas

## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Os voy a subir unas fotos de palomas que hice el pasado domingo (estaban en la Iglesia de Acedera, localidad muy cercana a Orellana la Vieja):













Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Peazo palomas.
Aquí en Sevilla las hay a miles.
En los jardines frente a mi casa vive un bando de unas 50-60. A ver si me da algún día por echarles fotos.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Buenas palomas...

----------


## perdiguera

> Peazo palomas.
> Aquí en Sevilla las hay a miles.
> En los jardines frente a mi casa vive un bando de unas 50-60. A ver si me da algún día por echarles fotos.


En mi pueblo vive uno que se dedica, como profesión, a capturar palomas en ciudades. No sé qué hace con ellas una vez capturadas, aunque no me extrañaría que acabaran como la de la foto de F. Lázaro.

----------


## Luján

> En mi pueblo vive uno que se dedica, como profesión, a capturar palomas en ciudades. No sé qué hace con ellas una vez capturadas, aunque no me extrañaría que acabaran como la de la foto de F. Lázaro.


No creo.

Las palomas son portadoras de muchas enfermedades. Las llaman ratas con alas.

Lo más probable es que las que se preparan a la pepitoria o con cualquier otro guiso sean de palomar.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Pájaro que vuela a la cazuela, je,je.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenos días.

Os subo unas palomas del pasado sábado:











Un saludo cordial a todos.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Los terrines me encantan las palomas, volando o aposadas y también en la cazuela.
Gracias Los terrines por los buenos ratos que paso viendo tus reportajes.
Un saludo, Francisco.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Los terrines me encantan las palomas, volando o aposadas y *también en la cazuela.*
> Gracias Los terrines por los buenos ratos que paso viendo tus reportajes.
> Un saludo, Francisco.


En el cocido están muy buenas  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
Y aquí en Sevilla no nos podemos quejar de falta de palomas...

----------


## F. Lázaro

> En el cocido están muy buenas


El guiso es lo de menos, de cualquier forma están buenas.

Aquí las solemos preparar escabechadas, qué cosa más rica  :Smile:

----------


## Los terrines

A mí me gustan mucho con arroz; aquí tenéis algunas fotos que hice el viernes pasado en la Iglesia de Acedera:











Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Os subo algunas palomas; las primeras tomadas desde la terraza de casa, y las últimas junto al Guadiana a su paso por Badajoz:

















Un saludo cordial a todos.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenos días.

Ayer por la mañana estas dos palomas estaban dándose un "piquito" (y nunca mejor dicho) enfrente de mi casa:



















Un cordial saludo.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas noches.

Os subo unas fotos del pasado sábado, desde la terraza de casa:













Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Palomas palomas, lo que me gustan las palomas...

----------


## HUESITO

Ojo con las palomas que algunas trabajan para la DGT....

----------

